# Drakes



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Any brown drake sightings on Ausable or any other stream yet? They've been hatching on lake st. Claire for a few days now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

About 5 nights now on tha ausable in parts. On section last night where the south branch comes in was the biggest hatch of drakes I have seen in 20 years! Just leaving grayling and there were none hatching at my moms house which is about 5 miles down stream from grayling. By this weekend there will be lots everywere not just in spots

Tight lines


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Big hatches on the north branch but spotty.
Night before last they were thick, last night I seen a few but the girlfriend was 50 yrds upstream and she was in a cloud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

saw a bunch hatching on a manistee trib and the brooks and browns were feasting sat night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparky39 (Sep 6, 2006)

The Drake spinner fall I fished on Sunday night, on the Mason Tract was one of the best I've ever seen. I was still catching fish at midnight when I decided that I had caught enough, and left.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Same here. 11:30-midnight each outing.
Caught my record brown and dropped him in due to no net and knot failure.
Great fight though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

